# The News You Never Want to Hear



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

So sorry to hear your news - that's devastating!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for you and Sammy. That had to be such a shock. You two will be in my thoughts. Please keep us posted on how he is doing.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about his diagnosis. Hopefully you will have some good long quality time left with him. Give that sweet boy a big hug and kiss from his fans here. Just love and spoil him for the rest of his life.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This is such tragic news. I am so sorry.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

i'm so sorry & hurt for you so


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

sammydog said:


> Today we got the worst news...
> 
> After about three weeks since problems first started, after many trips to the vet and diagnoses we took Sammy in today for an MRI. He has been diagnosed with a brain tumor. I knew something was wrong with his head, but I am still shocked and devastated. He is too young.
> 
> This is happening so fast. Tonight he seems worse than ever. We are starting on prednisone and hoping that will reduce the swelling in his head. I cannot even think about the future... I am so sad...


Oh gosh...I just don't know what to say. I am SO sorry to hear about poor Sammy. 

You and sweet Sammy are in my thoughts.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What terrible news. I'm so sorry. I hope the prednisone helps.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh Sammy!!!! I am so so so sorry to hear this news. He is way too young. We are sending you happy thoughts.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear the devastating news about Sammy. Praying you will have some success with the Prednisone for the swelling, and you will be able to love him and enjoy being with him for some time. Please let us know how he is feeling. My heart is so sad for you tonight.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sending good thoughts to Sammy and you, give that boy a big hug from the Ohio crew!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

What devastating news, I am so sorry.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear the news about Sammy, our thoughts and best wishes are with you


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh Jess... I'm so very sorry. BIG, BIG hugs to you! Please know that you're in our thoughts!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww...why, why.... I'm so sorry.

Sammy is such a special dog. Watching his "in action" video you would have never known he was shy. He has accomplished so much! And is a joy.

I hope you both get some relief...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sammy*

So sorry to hear about Sammy. He and you will be in my prayers.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry about the diagnosis. You and Sammy are in my thoughts.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ughhh, I feel so sad for you. That definitely is news we never want to hear


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What sad news you had to hear about Sammy. I am so very sorry- it hurts unspeakably to face ilness with these best friends.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Sammy. Hopefully the prednisone will ease some of his symptoms. I pray that you have some special times ahead with Sammy.


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

What terrible news. Im thinking of you guys.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sammy. Being uneducated on this front, they can't remove it? or chemo?

Poor Sammy. I'll be sending prayers his way. : (


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh I am so very sorry.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

very sad news.I am really sorry.Hugs and kisses.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You and Sammy are in my thoughts and prayers. What a terrible diagnosis


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Devastating news about Sammy....I am so sorry your family and Sammy are going through this...my thoughts are with you!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry. Hugs to you both and prayers for Sammydog.
I just visited your link and Sammy's photo album. He's a beautiful red boy with such wonderful expressions. I hope the meds he's given will help him find quality and quantity of time.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh Jessica, my heart goes out to you please keep us informed on Sammy.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry....may the power of the paws be with you.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am very sorry for sammy's diagnosis. I hope the prednisone brings some relief.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Sammy is such a gorgeous boy. Sending hugs and prayers to you.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh no.... I'm so sorry to hear that. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Sammy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry to hear this devastating news - keeping you all in thoughts and prayers


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. I am keeping you and Sammy in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this Jessica. I hope he pulls through and the medicine works.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no. I'm so very sorry, and will keep Sammy and you in my prayers. I hope the pred gives him relief and much quality time. Please give him some love from the Dallas crew.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh that is terrible news. I am so sorry. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Huge hugs for you and Sammy. How old is he? You will certainly be in our thoughts. I wish for you time with your sweet golden boy.


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

My heart goes out to you. We went through the exact same thing with our little girl named Sammi. She lived well over a year on prednisone, and it was a good year! There is hope....keep your spirits up!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh Jessica, my heart goes out to you! Some encouraging news though, My old guy Cam got that diagnosis September 2007, coming up to two years post diagnosis and his 15th birthday. Wonder if you saw Dr David Lipsitz?

I know we didn't rush into decisions on how to handle his treatment. There were so many combinations of possiblities, and it took me a few days to come to terms with the diagnosis, even though my own vet and I had suspected as much before the visit. Prednisone has worked very well for Cam. But, after about a month the side effects of it were worse than the disease effects. We get around that by giving him prednisone as needed. A two week course about every three or four months has been optimal. 

Big hugs to you both. Take care.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Jessica I am so sorry that Sammy and you are having to deal with this. I can only hope the meds can be used to give him a great quantitiy of much quality time. Try to get past the shock of this and make the most of what ever time you have. There will be plenty of time later to mourn. I will keep you and Smmy in my thoughts.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

OMG I am SO sorry to hear this. Poor Sammy, poor you. 

I have not read the entire thread. I am feverishly working (at work) to get caught back up so I have been doing brief check ins. I will read what is up as soon as I can.

My thoughts are with you. Hugs to Sammy.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh, I am so, so sorry. I loathe the cruel diseases that strike our beloved golden friends. I'll be echoing the prayers and good thoughts for quantity time and quality time. A wise and kind vet once counseled me to treat every day as a gift, and enjoy each one. Share your thoughts, feelings and updates here. Hugs to you and your wonderful Sammy.


----------



## Goldie57 (Jun 29, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers will be with you and Sammy. My Molly had side effects from prednisone, but the advice for "as needed" dosage sounds like a good idea. Maybe you could run that by your vet, if Sammy has problems from the pred.

I know you'll be cherishing every moment of every day with your dear Sammy. We're here for you.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear the devastating news. My heartbreaks for you and Sammy, you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I just wanted to say I am overwhelmed at the responses. I read each and every one and tried not to cry. The support means more than you know. I will go back and answer some specific questions. THANK YOU!

Right now, what we know is the tumor is in the middle of his head and inoperable... It was hard for me to focus when the doc was on the phone, but I believe he said it is blocking a fluid pathway so there is fluid building up in his brain, which is causing the symptoms we are seeing. Hopefully the prednisone reduces the fluid but it does not actually treat the tumor.

Honestly I will settle with any additional time where he knows who I am.

His symptoms are heartbreaking for me to describe, so I am sorry if this is a mishmash of words... He is just not fully there, it seems like he is "spaced out" most of the time. He does respond when I call his name, but it seems like only seconds. He will come to me but still he is not there... He paces a lot. And its really hard to get him to potty. We walk around and around and he just seems like he is walking without any thoughts. This has caused him to go inside if he needs to. He has been confined to an x-pen since originally they thought he has a torn CCL, and yesterday even when we tried to have him out it was the only place he would settle down and relax. He has to wear a diaper because the first time he was left in his pen he pottied and laid/walked in it. He was so unhappy when we had to bathe him. My husband Josh's brother came over last weekend. It is one of Sammy's favorite people in the world and he did now acknowledge he was even there, not even his voice.

I will keep everyone updated. Thank you


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Jenny Wren said:


> Sammy is such a special dog. Watching his "in action" video you would have never known he was shy. He has accomplished so much! And is a joy.


This is the "Sammy in Action" video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaE_t8PzMN0

It is hard to believe, sports and working really brought out his great personality so everyone could see it. Thank you for watching!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Meggie'sMom said:


> Huge hugs for you and Sammy. How old is he? You will certainly be in our thoughts. I wish for you time with your sweet golden boy.


Sammy is 5 1/2 years old :bawling:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

luvgolds said:


> My heart goes out to you. We went through the exact same thing with our little girl named Sammi. She lived well over a year on prednisone, and it was a good year! There is hope....keep your spirits up!


That is inspiring... They are giving Sammy 3-6 months, but I don' know what that is based on. I would love to hear more about your story and diagnosis. I will PM you later.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How awful... my thoughts are with you..


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Cam's Mom said:


> Oh Jessica, my heart goes out to you! Some encouraging news though, My old guy Cam got that diagnosis September 2007, coming up to two years post diagnosis and his 15th birthday. Wonder if you saw Dr David Lipsitz?
> 
> I know we didn't rush into decisions on how to handle his treatment. There were so many combinations of possiblities, and it took me a few days to come to terms with the diagnosis, even though my own vet and I had suspected as much before the visit. Prednisone has worked very well for Cam. But, after about a month the side effects of it were worse than the disease effects. We get around that by giving him prednisone as needed. A two week course about every three or four months has been optimal.
> 
> Big hugs to you both. Take care.


I did see Dr David Lipsitz. I would like to hear more and will keep this in mind when seeing how Sammy responds to the predsisone. Thank you!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm thinking of all of you...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have nothing to add except that I, too, am so very very sorry to hear the news. What a heartbreak. You and Sammy will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am now just reading this post and want to say that I too and so sorry to hear of this. It is not easy at ant age but 5 1/2 is still so young. I hope the meds can help. Keep us posted and I wish you and Sammy all the best.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So sorry you and Sammy are going through this. I hope the medicine will give you much more quality time together. Love and treasure him. We will keep you and Sammy in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so, so very sorry you are going through this. My thoughts are with you.

Pam


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

You bet your swet Sammy is in my thoughts and prayers. I am so very sorry to read this news about your guy. My Mom died of inoperatable brain tumor and reading of your Sammy brough bac memories of Mom. At times she thought we were still school kids--all married with ids of our own. She tought she didn't like foods she lved, it, it wa so confusing to her and I know it must be the same way with your Sammy.What I will sy is enjoy every ingle day you have with him. If you find there is something he enjoys doing do it every day. 

When my irish Setter was diagnosed with bone cance, rear leg jus after his 12th brrthday,me vet felt that within a week he would not be eating nor able to get up. From the Fridy he stared olimp--and we thoght iwas his rthiis til Mona, h went from limp to dragging tht leg. When the report came back, he had deveoped a bunny hop.

Well, tht one wekturned into 10 weeks to the day with him swimming, chasing crabs, and shore birds, living it up. He could no longer go for the long walks, but he could swim and be in the water. He lenjoyed that 10 weeks more than any other peroid in his life because he was going to the "beach (bay" every singl day doing what he loved to do. An we let him have the no no foods--apple pie with ice cream, chocolt cake with ice cream, straberry shortcake, brownies, cookies, bana split--I made im his on complete with toppings, whipped cream an cherry, melon, fruits and veggies. And I never regret one day of that glorius 10 weeks we had together/ I always tell folks who think their time is limit to do as we did and let yur dog life his life to the fullest.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Gosh, I'm sorry just sounds so lame! I'm devastated with you as we all are knowing that we could all get that call at any moment. I cannot add to anything anyone has said except to say that I am deeply saddened for you and your Sammy. I watched the video - wow! I feel the hole in the pit of your stomach. It's hard to watch - I pray the meds help bring him back to you even for a short time. They really are with us so little amount of time. Never enough. Never.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh no! I'm so so sorry for you and Sammy, it's terrible that you have to go through this. You'll both be in my thoughts and I hope the meds will help you get your Sammy back for as long as possible.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just saw this thread. I am so sorry, Sammy, you poor boy, I pray the medicines help. Jessica, give Sammy a hug from me, while your at it give one to Mira and Barley too, I'm sure they are upset as well. I'll be thinking of you all.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so sorry! I hope the prednisone brings Sammy some relief and that you have lots of quality time left together.

You will all be in my prayers.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

We send along our best wishes and prayers for sweet Sammy. You guys will be in our thoughts daily. Life kicked us in the belly not too long ago, and we do know how you feel. Please keep us to date on how he is doing.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

that is such terrible news, i am so sorry


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Jessica, I am so sorry to hear about Sammy.
You both are in my thoughts and prayers.
Please keep us posted and take care.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Sammy. I lost my lovely Scarlet at age 10 to two inoperable brain tumors-meningiomas. You and Sammy are in my thoughts.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I am extremely saddened to read this about Sammy. I'm hoping and praying that the meds/course of treatment will give you more quality of time together.
I watched the video, what an amazing boy Sammy is! He's gorgeous!

~Jackie


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Loved the video of Sammy. But only 5 1/2. That is just so sad. He looks like a very special boy.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I hope the pred gives your boy back to you. Healing thoughts and wishes. This is just so difficult and I am so, so sorry.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Today shows only minor improvements... He seems like he may be more aware... But certainly not all there mentally. I think the term "back to normal" must be subjective. I am so sad and disheartened this morning...


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

I have a deep sense of sadness as I watched Sammy's video. He looks like he enjoys agility/work tremendously. 

Our thoughts and prayers with you and Sammy.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

sammydog said:


> Right now, what we know is the tumor is in the middle of his head and inoperable... It was hard for me to focus when the doc was on the phone, but I believe he said it is blocking a fluid pathway so there is fluid building up in his brain, which is causing the symptoms we are seeing. Hopefully the prednisone reduces the fluid but it does not actually treat the tumor.


Jessica, I've followed Sammy's story and my heart just aches for you...
Is there any way the docs could put a shunt (as with hydrocephalus) to let the spinal fluid drain and decrease pressure, or would that be as inoperable/invasive as surgery. That could certainly decrease his mental changes.
Many, many hugs to you and Sammy


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

moverking said:


> Jessica, I've followed Sammy's story and my heart just aches for you...
> Is there any way the docs could put a shunt (as with hydrocephalus) to let the spinal fluid drain and decrease pressure, or would that be as inoperable/invasive as surgery. That could certainly decrease his mental changes.
> Many, many hugs to you and Sammy


Thank you.

I really don’t know, this is all new to me. Right now I have his discharge instructions and I am trying to make sense of some of the terminology. If anyone is more knowledgeable, I would love you input. We are going to call the neurologist today with some questions.

Here is some of the text: "an MRI was performed which revealed a mass in his brain that extended into the lateral ventricles. There was also an area of contrast enhancement in the olfactory cortex and moderate hydrocephalus involving both of the lateral ventricles."


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

In Sammy's case, you know the fluid back up is due to a tumor, but here's a site that explains hydrocephalus in depth.

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/health/hydrocephalus.htm

I'd ask the vet questions along the lines of:
1-How large is the tumor itself?

2-Will the prednisone decrease the _production_ of cerebrospinal fluid or make it be _absorbed_ faster (so there's less build-up and then less pressure)Are there any meds that can do this?

3-Is there any way to place a shunt in the ventricles affected to allow the CSF to drain? (It would be an internal drain from the brain into the chest cavity or a major blood vessel, usually the jugular)

Although, I'm assuming if they were able to get in that far, they could get to the tumor...?

If I can find anything else, I'll be sure to post.
Hang in there, we're all worrying right beside you


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, look at this site:
http://www.braintumorlab.com/?pgp=Dogs

and another good info spot:
http://www.caninecancer.com/brain.html


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you. I sent this on to my husband as we are putting together a word doc with questions.

While it is not written in the discharge, when I spoke to the neurologist on the phone he said the location was deep in the brain, which was why they could not operate...




moverking said:


> In Sammy's case, you know the fluid back up is due to a tumor, but here's a site that explains hydrocephalus in depth.
> 
> http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/health/hydrocephalus.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Our hearts break for you and Sammy, may he be pain-free and give you more time to love him. We are so sorry.
Jerry and Harley


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Both Molson and I are extremely heartbroken to hear your news. Sammy is far too young to go through this  It's not fair that this happens to the best of them! Enjoy the time you have left together and I'm sure I speak for everyone here, we would love to hear of your adventures together! I think it would be nice for you to be able to go through your old posts in a few months to revive those memories


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

sammydog said:


> That is inspiring... They are giving Sammy 3-6 months, but I don' know what that is based on. I would love to hear more about your story and diagnosis. I will PM you later.


I'm just catching up with postings today. I'd be more than happy to share my story with you! Feel free to PM me as you have a chance and we'll go from there. 

Hang in there - everyone's heart goes out to you!!


----------



## SF Golden (Dec 10, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers are with you!!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry..my thoughts and prayers are with Sammy and you all.
xxoo


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Just got the news about Sammy. No advice to add... just heartfelt wishes that Sammy and you, his family, get through this with as little pain as possible. 
We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am sorry I have not posted, but my feelings have just been too raw. The prednisone did not work for Sammy and he began to have other problems. Sammy crossed over the bridge on Friday, July 24th. I will post something for him soon, but I just cannot bring myself to do it yet. Thank you for keeping us in your thoughts. Sammy was greatly loved and will be greatly missed.

Jessica, Josh, Barley and Mira


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so, so sorry. My heart is breaking for you. Be kind to yourself and grieve as you're feeling at the moment. We'll be here whenever you're ready ...... and know we'll have ears to listen and shoulders to cry or lean on. Many hugs. And, Sammy, godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jessica, my heartfelt condolences on this terrible loss. It must be hard to breathe right now for the pain. Please know that Sammy has joined a loving pack of angels at the Bridge, where he will watch over you always until you meet again. I know that it's no consolation now, when you just want to kiss that sweet head and feel that silky coat under your hands. Godspeed, Sammy, rest well.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh no... I am so very sorry for your family's loss. I have always admired your photos of Sammy especially those of him doing agility. He was a beautiful boy. 

Christine


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

I am truly sorry for your loss...run free at the bridge SAMMY!!!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I am so sorry, i had such hopes that the prednisone would work. please accept my condolences and know that my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, no! How heartbreaking! I am so sorry for your loss . . .


----------



## The Cooper's (Jul 25, 2009)

So very sorry for you and Sammy.You two will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so very sorry to hear the sad news. You did everything you could for Sammy and he knew how much you loved him. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sammy! I can't imagine how shocked and sad you must be. You will both be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh, I am so very sorry. What a heartbreaking loss. Heaven knows, doing the best thing for these noble creatures is just pure misery. I wish I knew how to make the pain easier for you. Thank you for sharing your beautiful Sammy with us. Run free, sweet boy, and watch over all who love you.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear the sad news about Sammy
RIP Sammy


----------



## Goldie57 (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry you had to say good-bye to sweet Sammy. It hurts so much, when we love them so much. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I was so sorry to read about your loss.

God speed little one, Run softly at the bridge Sammy


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sad that you have had to send Sammy to the bridge, by doing so you have stopped his pain, but yours will now start, and even though in your hearts you know that what you did was right it still hurts like hell.

Run free now Sammy and sleep softly


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry...

I hope your memories of Sammy have helped ease the pain a bit during this sad time.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry...

I hope your memories of Sammy have helped ease the pain a bit during this sad time.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I am so sorry to read of your loss of Sammy. My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

I am so Sorry about Sammy. I must say I feel guilty about not reading others threads. My pal has cancer and has been crushing to me and it seems I have been tide up in my world and using this forum in a selfish manner. I read your story with a tear in my eye BUT I am sure Sammy will welcome Maarten when his time comes.

My sincere condolences to you and your family.

Dave


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry that you have lost Sammy so quickly. My heart aches with you.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh Jess...... I'm so very, very sorry. Sending (((BIG HUGS))) your way.

Sam is a wonderful dog and you gave him a wonderful life. Remember him and smile... <3

Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh NO! I am just in tears here! I am SO SO SO sorry to hear this news! Godspeed sweet Sammy, you will be dearly missed by many!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you all. I miss Sammy a lot... But I am very grateful to have my other two wonderful pups. I have been focusing on them and that really helps.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear about Sammy. Prayers and good wishes coming your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So sorry*

So very sorry about Sammy.

He will be waiting at the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss .....Sleep Well Sammy


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Sammy's passing. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sammy.
Our thoughts are with you at this time.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Goodbye sweet Sammy!
My thoughts are with you and your family.


_"What moves through us is a silence, a quiet sadness, a longing for one more day, one more word, one more touch, we may not understand why you left this earth so soon, or why you left before we were ready to say good-bye, but little by little, we begin to remember not just that you died, but that you lived. And that your life gave us memories too beautiful to forget."_


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sammy. This all seemed to happen too fast which I am sure makes it harder.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

o no....I am so so sorry...
Run free at the bridge Sammy!!!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear about Sammy, you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

RIP Sweet Sammy.....


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Those are just beautiful. It brings tears to my eyes, in a good way. Thank you!


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Jessica, my heart is breaking for you. I know that no words can take away the pain you are feeling but please know you're in my thoughts. RIP Sweet Angel, Sammy. We all miss you! {{{HUGS}}} BJ


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jessica, thank goodness for those other pups! They really know how to how to comfort you don't they? RIP Sammy boy!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Dog said:


> _"What moves through us is a silence, a quiet sadness, a longing for one more day, one more word, one more touch, we may not understand why you left this earth so soon, or why you left before we were ready to say good-bye, but little by little, we begin to remember not just that you died, but that you lived. And that your life gave us memories too beautiful to forget."_


That is beautiful. Where did it come from?


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

So sorry for your tragic loss. Godspeed, Sammy.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Really sorry to hear of your loss. Have been looking back through your posts as I somehow missed this thread and what a special dog your Sammy was. Loved the video but oh so sad and my heart breaks for you.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Jessica
Just got the news from Martha ( thanks for letting me know Martha ). I sent you a message on your profile.

I am just so sorry and in shock here. I feel as if we are family you know? We do go back a long time. Although we didnt chat everyday, it was still there..i knew you and knew so much about your dogs, esp. sweet Sammy.
This is just such tragic news.

I just want you to know that I am praying for you Jessica. I really am. I think you are such a wonderful person. I am sending lots of hugs as well.

XO
Victoria and Buddy


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, dear. I'm so sorry 

He knows you did everything you could for him, and he's in a better place now.



sammydog said:


> I am sorry I have not posted, but my feelings have just been too raw. The prednisone did not work for Sammy and he began to have other problems. Sammy crossed over the bridge on Friday, July 24th. I will post something for him soon, but I just cannot bring myself to do it yet. Thank you for keeping us in your thoughts. Sammy was greatly loved and will be greatly missed.
> 
> Jessica, Josh, Barley and Mira


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello Jessica

Oh Ive only just heard the news from Vic who heard it from Martha. I am so so sorry of your loss of sweet sammy. My heart goes out to you at this very sad time. What a shock this is .

I remember Sammy from the other site you were on. AS Vic said we get to know all the dogs like a family. keeping you all in prayers at this sad time.

Sammy was loved so much he will always have a place in your heart.

Big Big hugs sandra & Pups xx


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

I am so sorry about Sammy. I know he is running in a big grassy meadow with all his buddies (and some of mine too).


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Jessica I am SO SORRY to read that your Sam has left you so soon. I have not been spending much time hear and had not looked at this thread in a couple weeks. I know there are no words at this time, but hopefuly th knowledge that you and yours are in our thoughts will provide some comfort.
Rest well sweet Sam amd play hard, I am sure Kizmet will keep you busy, till your family again meets up with you.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

sammydog said:


> _"What moves through us is a silence, a quiet sadness, a longing for one more day, one more word, one more touch, we may not understand why you left this earth so soon, or why you left before we were ready to say good-bye, but little by little, we begin to remember not just that you died, but that you lived. And that your life gave us memories too beautiful to forget."_
> That is beautiful. Where did it come from?


 
If memory serves me correct it is an old Irish funeral prayer.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the loss of Sammy, it seems to have happened so quickly..I am so very sorry, you all are in my thoughts and prayers xxoo


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Just saw this today. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Sammy. It isn't fair and it just so very sad. When I lost Max, I wanted to die too I missed him so much. I still miss him. Please take good care of yourself. God bless you and your family.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. It is never easy, even when it is the right decision and the best one for the dog.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Sammy sounds like a really special dog and I'm sure he loved you with all of his heart. It is so hard to lose someone who loves us unconditionally even when we don't have the words or ability to say the same thing back. Sammy, I'm sure, lived a wonderful, but much too short life. Rest in peace, sweet Sammy. :heartbeat


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh Jessica, Josh, I am so sorry to hear of Sammy's passing. I have been checking daily for any news and don't know how I missed your post. I know Sammy is jumping and weaving perfectly in the Pearly agility ring. Clean Runs forever Sammy.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Quoted from DNL2448

I know Sammy is jumping and weaving perfectly in the Pearly agility ring. Clean Runs forever Sammy​

That is simply beautiful...


----------

